# Grantham calls S&P to 1000, followed by seven lean years



## bowman (9 May 2009)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/15058321/Jeremy-Grantham-Q1-2009-Quarterly-Letter

I was just looking forward to seven lean years through diet and hard exercise.


----------

